# 

## ekaterinattk

,   ,            " "            .  ,    " "    ... ,   .   /      1,      ,        ...           ....   ,    ??         .

----------

"   ".     ,    . ,    ,     ,    .

----------

"   ",   -     .       ()  ()  ?   ,   .

----------


## ekaterinattk

:      ,  ,   ...   -   , :         ... ,    ???   ,           ,          . ...  ,   1   ,     ...

----------

> ,   1   ,     ...


,   ,    ,    ,       . 
** 



> -     .       ()  ()  ?

----------


## caca11

... ,    .     .  .     .

----------


## Valentinka

__  , __   .        __    (     ).   ,  .

----------


## .

- ,        :yes:

----------

> (     ).


-       ,   ..........

----------


## stas

,        ?  :Smilie:

----------

,      -     -     -,       .

      ,        ? 

        .

----------


## dao

> ,   1   ,     ...


  -   ,   1.

50 51 "   / "      "  "

71 51
50 71     -  "  "  "  "???

      .     .    "      ........" -  .

----------


## stas

> .


  :Smilie: .

     ,    .

----------


## Valentinka

> ,   1   ,     ...


 1      " "   ,     .     ,      "..."          "". 
  ""     .
   ?

----------


## _51

[QUOTE]


> "   ",   -     .


  .     . :Smilie:

----------


## leonov79

. 877  -  -   ,              . ..,   ,       ,   .      ,     .          .  ,      ,        . 
         .  ,  ,     ,  ,    .
    , 1    ... 
" ,   1   ,     ..." -    .

----------

> ..,   ,       ,   .      ,     .          .


      ""   :Smilie: 
..       ,            :Wow:

----------


## Wepeer

:Big Grin:

----------


## ekaterinattk

)))),     ,  ,        ,     ,    , !    ...     )   ,     ...    ..    ,    !    ,  :     .          ))),            ,        !    :      ?? . ,       ,       /  ...

----------


## ekaterinattk

,      (  )...         ,    ...    ,   ,        ,    -    ,       )

----------


## ekaterinattk

"..,   ,       ,   .      ,     ."
       ???   ???   !             ,       !

----------


## leonov79

> "..,   ,       ,   .      ,     ."
>        ???   ???   !             ,       !


,      ,   . 877  .  ** ,   **   .  ,   (   )         -   ,       ,         .    ,   ,   ?    ,    ,         -    (   )      (  )   ,  . 
 ,    -   ,       ,    - **.       (  ,        ), ,        -  ;        -    .. 
                      ,    ,        ,      .

----------


## DIR

...        - .       ,   "1   "?      ""  -?
               :            ,    -   (,    ,   ).   ,         1    :     (  ,   -     ),        51    . ,     ,        .             .
   :   ?  .     ?      - .            51.

----------

> :            ,    -   (,    ,   ).


 ,  ,     /      ,      .


> ,         1    :     (  ,   -     ),        51    . ,     ,        .             .
>    :   ?  .     ?      - .            51.


1 -   (   )...     ,        ""   ...

----------


## DIR

> 1 -   (   )...     ,        ""   ...


      1. 
  -   ,     1 ,    .

 ,    ,    .

----------

> 1.


 ?   :   1    ,      ,  .


> -   ,     1 ,


    .    


> .


        ,   , .      ,     ,     " "


> ,    ,    .


,  .        ,   ....

----------


## stas

> ,    ,         -    (   )      (  )   ,  .


*leonov79*,    ,    -    ,              . 


> (  ,        )


-  ,  /   .          /.    ,   ,       () ,       .   ,          ,    -     ,  ""              :Smilie: .

----------


## dao

> )))),     ,  ,        ,     ,    ,


      ......-   .  :Wink: 
   -       ?

    18  04.10.1993 "     "
    360  12.11.1996 (      31.07.1997  305-   416-  19.11.1998)
    21.11.2001   1050-

----------

> .


   / ?    / , ?

----------


## Helper-2005

> / ?    / , ?


OFF:   ,      .   - ,   - ,   - , .
 -   -    :   ,  ,   .   -    :Smilie: 
 :        -   ,     ,       /, "   .   ".  
(     ,    ""  "  ..." -     ...)

----------

:        -   ,     ,       /, "   .   ".  
(     ,    ""  "  ..." -     ...)[/QUOTE]



        . 
     ""  ,    :   "....."      /  . 

       ,    ,     ,     ,    ;

     ,   .

----------


## .

,    .          .  ?     .
     Helper-2005 .     .

----------


## Helper-2005

*.*,    . ,   :           "?"-  ,   ...     :Smilie:

----------


## .

,    "".          :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

*.*, ..   ", , " - " "N- "?
         -    ( , ,         ).       ...  :Wink:

----------


## .

,  "".       ,         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Helper-2005

,   ,    ,      -       .
 ,   ,      -    .
 :Embarrassment: 
 ,  ... , :        2  (  )   -     .      :Embarrassment:

----------


## leonov79

to stas@

"leonov79,    ,    -    ,              ."

       ?      ,    -         . 

"-  ,  /   .          /." 

    -    .      -  .

"  ,          ,    -     ,  ""            ".

stas@,     ...   :
1. , ""  "   " -  .   ,  ,              -       .
2.         -       ,      ,       (. 574 )

----------

> -       .


:    .

----------


## stas

> ?      ,    -         .


      (   ),  , -,   .        :Smilie: .

       (   )    .  .    ,   ,     ,      .

   (,      ,     ,          ) -        . 

     -           .

 ,     ...  :Frown:

----------

> ,   ,     ,      .
> 
>     -        .


..,    -   ?

----------


## leonov79

stas@,     , , -,     ,       - (   ,    ). 
           .  ,               ,                    .
         -      -,       . 
            -          ? 

to       . 
-               ,     ,         -   ,            .         (    31  2002 .  85)

to       - ,    ( 9  ).

----------

> to       - ,    ( 9  ).


 ,       ,              ....

----------

